# GPS craziness



## KVzippy (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello Good Uber folks,

Lately I've been having GPS issues on my iPhone 6S. Sometimes after I accept a ping and press navigation ( I use Google maps) the navigation will flicker and not pop up. At other times, it will pop up but there is no voice for turn by turn. So if I exit out of Google maps and attempt to just use the Uber navigation, there is also no voice. If I am just doing a ride of my own and not in the Uber app driving, the voice will come up in Google maps. This is obviously very frustrating if I am in an area that I am not familiar with. Have any of you had this problem and if so what the heck is the problem/remedy??!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

KVzippy said:


> Hello Good Uber folks,
> 
> Lately I've been having GPS issues on my iPhone 6S. Sometimes after I accept a ping and press navigation ( I use Google maps) the navigation will flicker and not pop up. At other times, it will pop up but there is no voice for turn by turn. So if I exit out of Google maps and attempt to just use the Uber navigation, there is also no voice. If I am just doing a ride of my own and not in the Uber app driving, the voice will come up in Google maps. This is obviously very frustrating if I am in an area that I am not familiar with. Have any of you had this problem and if so what the heck is the problem/remedy??!!


The problem is you are using a smartphone...

The reason is...

Your smartphone is as dumb...

As a box of rocks...

Your solution...

Only one comes to mind...

Take your smartphone in one hand...

And throw it as hard as you can...

Into a deep dark place...

You will feel MUCH better...8)

Rakos

PS. You are now entitled to one free poo throw...at a satellite...8)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I was going to give you the exact fix for your problem. But I like rakos' idea better. Just do that.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

KVzippy said:


> Hello Good Uber folks,
> 
> Lately I've been having GPS issues on my iPhone 6S. Sometimes after I accept a ping and press navigation ( I use Google maps) the navigation will flicker and not pop up. At other times, it will pop up but there is no voice for turn by turn. So if I exit out of Google maps and attempt to just use the Uber navigation, there is also no voice. If I am just doing a ride of my own and not in the Uber app driving, the voice will come up in Google maps. This is obviously very frustrating if I am in an area that I am not familiar with. Have any of you had this problem and if so what the heck is the problem/remedy??!!


Most of us are not going to be able to help you ad most of us are not software engineers. Maybe either the uber app or your phone. It may easily be your phone though, it could be a hardware issue.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

TheWanderer said:


> Most of us are not going to be able to help you ad most of us are not software engineers. Maybe either the uber app or your phone. It may easily be your phone though, it could be a hardware issue.


Don't forget the time of day...

And the proper angle of the dangle...8O

and if you don't hold your jaw right...

Oh Well...8)

Rakos


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Stop using the voice option. Most passengers don't like hearing it and tend to think you are clueless or very new at thus. If you don't know the areas well enough to not have to use just a quick glance, then study a map of the areas you drive. First 2 rides I every took as a pax, I told the driver afterwards to loose the voice directions. Yes, I still 5* and tipped them, but if you can't multitask, then maybe ridershare is not your thing.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

disp350 said:


> Stop using the voice option. Most passengers don't like hearing it and tend to think you are clueless or very new at thus. If you don't know the areas well enough to not have to use just a quick glance, then study a map of the areas you drive. First 2 rides I every took as a pax, I told the driver afterwards to loose the voice directions. Yes, I still 5* and tipped them, but if you can't multitask, then maybe ridershare is not your thing.


I disagree. Most pax seem to be put at ease hearing the voice directions (I use Waze) as it reassures them I am not trying to go a longer route. They also like to see the ETA in Waze, esp. if they have a flight to catch. Been driving over four months and rarely a complaint about it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

disp350 said:


> Stop using the voice option. Most passengers don't like hearing it and tend to think you are clueless or very new at thus. If you don't know the areas well enough to not have to use just a quick glance, then study a map of the areas you drive. First 2 rides I every took as a pax, I told the driver afterwards to loose the voice directions. Yes, I still 5* and tipped them, but if you can't multitask, then maybe ridershare is not your thing.


If you flew something like your avatar...

Then you would be an expert at multitasking...

And you can prolly throw poo perfectly...8)

Rakos


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

As soon I add start moving, Google Maps speaks and says we are on the best route possible with our arrival time and then keeps her mouth shut unless there is a traffic problem. Just these easy I like it - speak only when it helps me.



Rakos said:


> If you flew something like your avatar...
> 
> Then you would be an expert at multitasking...
> 
> ...


I am am expert at multitasking. That's why I don't need or use the GPS to speak commands.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I think I have the same problem as OP. The really weird thing is if I make a phone call (to pax) all of of sudden the voice directions come on and makes talking and hearing the phone call almost impossible. When I end the call, the voice goes away again. I'm guessing it has something to do with the blue tooth? But I don't know how to fix it. Been to Verizon store several times and haven't found anyone who can help.

I forgot to say my phone is android. the car is a Ford Fiesta. Also, I can drive okay without the voice since I'm used to it now, but I think it is a lot safer to listen to than to have to look at the phone.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberRog said:


> I disagree. Most pax seem to be put at ease hearing the voice directions (I use Waze) as it reassures them I am not trying to go a longer route. They also like to see the ETA in Waze, esp. if they have a flight to catch. Been driving over four months and rarely a complaint about it.


In most places that you mount your phone the pax can see it. So they don't need to hear the directions to know you're following the suggested route. 
Most aren't going to complain about it. But it is annoying. Especially on a long ride. 
Trust us on this one. 
Heck, take a ride as a pax and you'll understand.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Mount phone where pax can see it. Put 1 ear bud in ear where pax can't set it. Set the volume so you can listen to it and still converse with pax.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

UberGeo said:


> Mount phone where pax can see it. Put 1 ear bud in ear where pax can't set it. Set the volume so you can listen to it and still converse with pax.


Not a bad idea, actually. I have been giving this some thought. As a rider, it has never bothered me when my driver has the voice nav going, but I can see where some may find it distracting. Yesterday I decided to just turn the volume down a bit so it isn't as noticeable. Say what you will, I have just grown accustomed to using voice, and it feels odd without it.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

I like to listen because if I am talking and not paying attention... It brings me back to make a turn.


----------

